# Problem pee face



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2016)

Our buck has been very active all fall. he has peed all over the place.  I'm now starting to see some hair loss on one side of his nose.
Would the acid from his pee be causing this? I keep trying to clean it off....but he likes to b very stinky!  Is there anything I can do to help soothe his skin?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, some get "urine scald" or at least that's what I call it.
Some of mine get around their nose and on their front legs.
I usually just let them live with it, but you could maybe try to clean the area with mild soap and water.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok...that's kinda what I thought. Love him...but he is nasty this year!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2016)

Yep- that's urine scald. 

You can put some bag balm or Vaseline on him.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh good. Have both of those.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2016)

I figure they do it to themselves, let them suffer through it.
Makes them tough.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 28, 2016)

I literally laughed out loud at that


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2016)

Most of the time I don't do anything.

We have had one where almost half of his face was raw, like really raw. That's when I do something.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Most of the time I don't do anything.
> 
> We have had one where almost half of his face was raw, like really raw. That's when I do something.



We used to have to do something with Caspian too.  He got really raw.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2016)

Urine scald does happen but you may want to look at diet as well. There is generally something out of balance when the urine is so acidic that it is causing burn/scald.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2016)

That in aware of nothing has changed in diet. He is just constantly in pee.....his the does our other wethers. We did have more does go into heat this year than last so he has been very very active in peeing on himself and sticking his face in others


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's what is THE worst part --- my buck is large and tame.  All does are bred.  When I go into his pen he wants to rub his nose all over ME.   Never tries more but, boy does it smell.  

I have used Vicks on the dry hair around bridge of nose to help keep him from trying to smell up the does.   Used it on stallions in show ring for years and it helps if they are constantly near females and not behaving.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2016)

Mine does the same thing. He is so sad we wont pet him.
Wicks....that's a great idea!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2016)

We gave all of our bucks selenium shots today
I had to grab them and put my arm around them
I've had a shower and still smell like buck


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2016)

You sleeping on da couch tonight?  Lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You sleeping on da couch tonight?  Lol!


She gave the shots and hasn't had a shower yet
So yes I am sleeping on the couch


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## harleychicks (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello all,,, We rescued a Nigerian dwarf that a breeder was selling due to only one testicle dropped, he has recently became a bit defensive of our other rescued female goat. He is peeing on himself and has developed a 'goatish smell' as the wife noted. Can he make babies with one testicle hidden ? He has been mounting the girl.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 2, 2016)

harleychicks said:


> Hello all,,, We rescued a Nigerian dwarf that a breeder was selling due to only one testicle dropped, he has recently became a bit defensive of our other rescued female goat. He is peeing on himself and has developed a 'goatish smell' as the wife noted. Can he make babies with one testicle hidden ? He has been mounting the girl.



Yes he can, and probably will.


----------



## harleychicks (Nov 2, 2016)

Cool deal thanks a lot,I thought so but needed a second opinion


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 2, 2016)

harleychicks said:


> Cool deal thanks a lot,I thought so but needed a second opinion



How old is the male and how old is the female?


----------

